# Bass tournament at Gallipolis



## Bass285s (Jun 8, 2012)

Fish a tournament out of the Gallipolis ramp Saturday, almost unbelievable results!! 6 smallmouth, 16 pounds 11oz! Took 9-15 to get in the money. 31 boat field. River is really getting good.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

Great to hear the Ohio River at Gallipolis is doing well.
The ABA/AFT will be there on Sunday, June 23 for our *Guaranteed $1,000 to* *win* tournament.


----------

